# Aalangeln im Bezirk Sogn og Flordane



## Norwegengregor (15. Juni 2009)

*Aalangeln im Bezirk Sogn og Fjordane*

Hallo liebe Norwegenfreunde

Da es letztes Jahr mit den Tipps gut funktioniert hat, versuche ich es wieder.
Wir haben jetzt unsere diesjährige Urlaubsroute festgelegt und werden die ersten 6-10 Tage im Bezirk Sogn og Fjordane verbringen.
Habe auf der Karte nachgeschaut und vier Seen in die engere Wahl ausgesucht:
LOVATNET, STRYNSVATNET, OLDEVATNET und BREIMSVATNET. 
An allen gibt es einen schönen Campingplatz und eine Menge möglicher Freizeitaktivitäten für die ganze Familie.
Wer kennt die Seen ? Wer kann was empfehlen ? 
Ich möchte abends gemütlich auf Aal angeln #: 
Auf den ersten Blick scheinen mir die Seen auch geeignet zu sein. Ein anderer See in dem Bezirk würde natürlich auch gehen.


Würde mich über Infos freuen 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Grüße aus NRW
Gregor


----------



## Norwegengregor (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln im Bezirk Sogn og Flordane*

Hallo zusammen
Na ja, hat sich dann seit gestern erledigt :c
Was solls, Forellen sind auch lecker.
Würde mir nur wünschen, dass die Schutzmaßnahmen konsequenter und vor allem Länderübergreifend umgesetzt werden.
Denn es nützt den 5 bis 6 Aalen -die ich dieses Jahr NICHT fangen werde- nichts, wenn tausende ihrer Art in den Kraftwerksturbinen zerstückelt, oder als Glasaale auf der Speisekarte landen werden :r

schöne Grüße aus NRW 
Gregor
*noch 16 Tage, dann ist Urlaub !!*


----------



## Heuxs (2. Juli 2009)

*AW: Aalangeln im Bezirk Sogn og Flordane*

War doch schon länger bekannt.....das das Aalangeln in Norge raus ist.(Artenschutzmassnahme)........


----------

